# Co-96



## jinitshah712@gmail.com (Mar 16, 2019)

Hi, 

We have a few claims who denied payment because of reason code CO-96 (Non covered charges ) from Primary as well as Secondary insurance. Can we bill this to patient?

Please advise. 

Jay


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 16, 2019)

This will depend on the payer.  If it is Medicare you must have obtained an ABN prior to the procedure and used a GA modifier when the claim was originally submitted.  Other payers may require some similar form of a waiver prior to the procedure.  If the EOB indicates do not bill patient then of course you cannot.


----------



## jinitshah712@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2019)

mitchellde said:


> This will depend on the payer.  If it is Medicare you must have obtained an ABN prior to the procedure and used a GA modifier when the claim was originally submitted.  Other payers may require some similar form of a waiver prior to the procedure.  If the EOB indicates do not bill patient then of course you cannot.



Thank you.


----------

